# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  işte Türkiye'nin en Zengin

## iputisamo

İşTE TüRKİYE'NİN EN ZENGİN FAKİRLERİ

İnsanlık fukaraları... Tamamına yakını yahudi dönmesi, ermeni, devşirme. Ve büyük ihtimalle tamamı mason! Hiç birinin de ne Türklüğe, ne insanlığa faydası olmadığını kolayca tahmin edebilirsiniz. Hayatlarını bu dünya ile sınırlayan bu zavallılar, ahlaksızlık furyasında zengin, çamur deryasında çirkef, bataklık denizinde birer solucandırlar. 


*Türk İslam alemine soğuk, insanlıktan bihaber bu fukaraların hiç biri de Türk değil. Yıllardır kanımızı emen; vampirler ordusu bunlar.*  

* * * İbretlik bir araştırma. Kaynak: masonik! * * * 

İşte en zengin 100 Türk 

Onlar Türkiyeğnin en zengin kişi ya da aileleri. Bazıları dünya çapında dereceye giren servetlere sahip. İşte Türkiye'nin en çok merak edilen en güçlü topluluğu. 

Ekonomist, bu yıl ikincisini yaptığı ve ciddi bir referans olan araştırmasını, bu yıl da büyük bir özenle gerçekleştirdi. Türkiyeğnin en zengin 100 kişi ğ ailesi belirlendi. Buna ek olarak servet artışı ile birlikte tüketim eğilimleri ve hayat biçimlerindeki değişim de incelendi. İşte Türkiyeğnin en tepesindekiler ve onların temsil ettiği sosyo ğ ekonomik grubun merak edilen hayat biçimleri. 

ZENGİNLER İüİN "VEYA" YOK "VE" VAR 

Ekonomi biliminin üzerine kurulduğu temel düşünce, insanların elindeki kaynakların sınırlı, ihtiyaçların ise sonsuz olması. Oysa onlar için neredeyse kaynaklar da sonsuz. Dolayısı ile ekonomi biliminin üzerine inşa edildiği temel, ultra-zenginler tarafından sarsılabiliyor. Onlar için ğveya'' yok, ğve'' var. Ferrari ya da Mercedes arasında seçim yapmak zorunda değiller. İkisini de hatta daha fazlasını alabiliyorlar ve alıyorlar da. Farklı kullanımlar için farklı otomobillere sahipler. 

Konut sahipliğinde de benzer bir durum söz konusu. Boğaz kıyısında bir yalı sahibi olmak, her zenginin gönlünde yatıyor Türkiyeğnin en zengin ailelerini büyük kısmının Boğazğda bir yalısı mutlaka bulunuyor. Hatta bazı ailelerin birden fazla yalısı olduğu biliniyor. 

Ancak yalı arzı artmadığı için talep şehir dışındaki konutlara yönelmiş durumda. En tepedekilerin yalılardan sonraki ilk seçimi Beykoz Konakları gibi çok üst düzey gelir gruplarına hitap eden projeler oluyor. 

Bu kişilerin günlük hayatları ise bir başka merak konusu. 

Hello Dergisi Eğlence editörü Ersin Süzer, Türkiyeğnin en elit kesiminin İstanbulğdaki favori mekanlarını, Reina, Ulus 29, şamdan, Vogue, Hisarğda İskele, Bebek Balıkçısı ve Anadolu Yakasığnda Serdar Bilgiliğnin sahip olduğu Ağjia otel ve restoranı olarak sıralıyor. 

Tek bir farkla, onlar bu mekanlara kameralar ve kameralar önünde olmak isteyen insanlar evlerine döndükten sonra genellikle de hafta ortası gidiyorlar. 

Ersin Süzer, ailelerin yazı çoğunlukla teknede geçirdiklerini işadamlarının ise sıklıkla tekneyi bırakarak kısa sürelerle işlerinin başlarına döndüklerini anlatıyor. 

ğRahmi Koç, Mustafa Koç, Cem Boyner, ümer Dinçkök gibi isimler her yıl Göcekğte buluşurlar. Toplu halde 3 gün ğ 1 hafta burada kalınır. Ekne davetleri verilir. Sonra herkes kendi yoluna gider. Tekne ile açılırlar. Verdikleri davetlerden hiç kimsenin haberi olmaz. Hiç kimsenin haberi olmadan çok fazla davet verirler. Ve bu davetlere magazin basınının sızmasına imkan yoktur'' 

FİYATLARI "SONSUZ" 

Dünyanın belki de en çok taklit edilen ürünü olan Louis Vuitton, 1854 yılından bu yana şık seyahat sanatının güçlü sembolü olarak tanınıyor. Louis Vuitton, Türkiyeğde ilk mağazasını 1996ğda Nişantaşığnda açtığında mağaza önünde kuyruk oluşmuştu. Türkiyeğde sadece hazır çanta satmayan Louis Vuitton, özel sipariş de alıyor. üantaların fiyatları bin 500 dolardan başlarken özel siparişlerin fiyatları tahmin edilemeyecek rakamlara çıkıyor. Fiyatları tanımlayanlar, ğ1.500 dolardan sonsuza'' terimini kullanmayı tercih ediyor. üst fiyat limiti sonsuz markalardan birisi de Tiffany& Co. şirketin yönetim kurulu üyesi Dilek Erten, yeni ürünlerin yılda bir ya da iki kez yapılan çok özel bir defileyle tanıtıldığını söylüyor. Fiyatlarsa 30 bin dolardan başlayıp ğsonsuz''a doğru giriyor! 

Türkiyeğde de satışı sunulan Nokiağnın kardeş şirketi Vertu cep telefonları da 30 bin euroluk fiyatına rağmen gördüğü ilgiden memnun. El yapımı, safir kristal ekranlı, yakut taşlardan oluşan telefonu, piyasaya çıktığı mayıs ayından bu yana Süzer Holdingğin veliahtı Baran Süzerğin de dahil olduğu 100 kişi satın almış. 

şaşalı hayata bir örnek de, Türkiyeğnin önemli ailelerinden birinin özel jetinde baş hostes olarak çalışmış Dianağdan: 

ğYılın sadece 6 ayı çalışıyordum. Ancak çalıştığım aylarda 24 saat her an çalışmaya hazır oluyordum. Cebimde bir çağrı cihazı vardı. Gece bir anda Milanoğda alışverişe gitmek isteyebiliyorlardı. Birkaç kez iş saatleri dışında ünlü ayakkabı mağazalarına ya da dükkanlara gittiğimiz oluyordu. Dükkanın sahibini arayıp dünyanın en ünlü alışveriş merkezlerindeki bazı mağazaları açtırabiliyorlardı.'' 

4 milyar dolar ve üstü 2005 sırası Aile şirket 2004 sırası 

1 Koç Ailesi Koç Holding 1 
2 Sabancı Ailesi Sabancı Holding 2 3-4 milyar dolar 
3 şahenk Ailesi Doğuş Grubu 3 
4 Doğan Ailesi Doğan Holding 4 2-3 milyar dolar 
5 ülker Ailesi ülker Grubu - 
6 Dinçkök Ailesi Akkök Grubu 5 
7 Eczacıbaşı Ailesi Eczacıbaşı Holding 6 
8 şarık Tara Enka Holding 7 1.5ğ2 milyar dolar 
9 Kamil Yazıcı Anadolu Grubu 8 
10 İzzet üzilhan Anadolu Grubu 9 
11 Asım Kocabıyık Borusan Holding 10 
12 Konukoğlu Ailesi Sanko Holding 12 
13 Ahmet N. Zorlu Zorlu Holding 25 
14 Hüsnü üzyeğin Fiba Holding 17 1-1.5 milyar dolar 
15 Turgay Ciner Park Grubu 16 
16 üolakoğlu Ailesi üolakoğlu Grubu 39 
17 İhsan Doğramacı Tepe Grubu 19 
18 Faruk ğ Cengiz Yalçın Makyal İnşaat 20
19 İsak Lodrik Enboy Tekstil 11 
20 Kadir Has Has Grubu 21 
21 Ahmet üalık üalık Grubu 46 
22 Yılmaz Soyak Soyak İnşaat 32 
23 Salih Tatlıcı Tatlıcı Grubu 15 
24 Kibar Ailesi Kibar Holding 50 
25 Necati Kurmel Saray Halı 24 750 milyon ğ 1 milyar dolar 
26 Feyyaz Berker Tekfen Holding 26 
27 Nihat Gökyiğit Tekfen Holding 27 
28 Necati Akçağlılar Tekfan Holding 28 
29 Boyner Ailesi Boyner Holding 23 
30 Demir Sabancı - - 
31 İdris Yamantürk Güriş Holding 30 
32 Demir Karamancı O.Anadolu Tekstil 31 
33 Lucien Arkas Arkas Holding 42 
34 Oğuz Gürsel Kiska Holding 34 
35 İshak Alaton Alarko Holding 35 
36 Garih Ailesi Alarko Holding 36 
37 Kamhi Ailesi Profilo Holding 49 
38 üarmıklı Ailesi Nurol Holding 56 
39 Sudi üzkan üzkanlar Grubu 37 500 ğ 750 milyon dolar 
40 Zafer Yıldırım Orjin Grubu 40 
41 Zafer Kurşun Orjin grubu 41 
42 İnan Kıraç Kıraça 43 
43 Selahattin Beyazıt Bayazıt Grubu 18 
44 Murat Vargı Turkcell 81 
45 Erol üçer Gama İnşaat 29 
46 Ulusoy Ailesi Ulusoy Holding 51 
47 M. Nazif Günal MNG Holding 33 
48 Nihat üzdemir Limak İnşaat 44 
49 Celal Sönmez Sönmez Holding 45 
50 M.Tahincioğlu Kent Gıda 62 
51 Ethem Sancak Hedef Grubu 98 
52 şükrü şankaya Yeşim Tekstil 47 
53 ünsal Aysal Unimar 48 
54 Selçuk Yaşar Yaşar Holding 99 
55 üiftçi Ailesi üiftçiler Holding 52 
56 Firuz Kanatlı Eti Grubu 
57 Sadioğlu Ailesi Banker 83 
58 Recep Yazıcı Diler Grubu 75 
59 Mermerci Ailesi Akfil Tekstil 54 300 ğ 500 milyon dolar 
60 Kemal Gülman Gülman Grubu 55 
61 Aziz Zapsu Azizler Holding 58 
62 Recep Gencer Bağfaş 60 
63 Boydak Ailesi Boydak Grubu 65
64 Ali ğ İsmet Abalıoğlu Abalıoğlu Holding 62 
65 Kemal şahin şahinler Holding 63 
66 İsfendiyar Zülfikar Zülfikalar Grubu 65 
67 Mustafa Baysal Baysal Tekstil 66 
68 İbrahim Bodur Kale Grubu 22 
69 Erdoğan üzgörkey üzgörkey Grubu 68 
70 Ahmet üetinkaya Saray ürme 70 
71 Hasan Aslan Ortadoğu Rulman 71 
72 Ahmet Keleşoğlu Selçuk Ecza 72 
73 Ertuğrul Kurdoğlu Ata Holding 73 
74 Nafi Güral Güral Porselen 74 
75 Yüksel Gamgam Gamgam Grubu 76
76 İmam Altınbaş Altınbaş Holding 77 
77 Molu Ailesi Karsu Tekstil 78 
78 Eskiyapan Ailesi Nuh Grubu 79 
79 İlyas üzsüer Maya İnşaat 80 
80 Nuri üzaltın üzaltın Grubu 92 
81 Adnan üebi Makyol İnşaat 84 
82 İhsan Kalkavan Kalkavan Deniz. 86 
83 Hüseyin üzdilek üzdilek Grubu 88 200 ğ 300 milyon dolar 
84 Vitali Hakko Vakko 89 
85 Hamdi Akın Afken - 
86 Burhan Silahtaroğlu Silkar Holding 57 
87 Nuri Akın Akın Tekstil 90 
88 Nevzat Kalkavan Türkom Grubu - 
89 Melih Sipahioğlu Tamek Holding 91 
90 C.Kaptanoğlu Kaptanoğlu D. 85 
91 Fikret üztürk Opet - 
92 T. Haznedaroğlu H.İnşaat 92 
93 Murat Dedeman Dedeman Holding 64 
94 Ahmet Eren Eren Grubu 67 
95 Barut Ailesi Abdi İbrahim İlaç 94 
96 Cemalettin Sarar Sarar Giyim - 
97 Bayram Aslan İçdaş 96 
98 Gürel Ailesi Sunel Tütüncülük - 
99 Fikret Evyap Evyap Grubu 100 
100 Türkan üzsezen Gripin 95 

Kaynak: Ekonomist

----------

